# (JustForFun) Symphony in D# Major



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

So I do all of my actual work on the piano and that has been going well (currently working on a violin sonata for violin and piano along with the beginnings of a first symphony).

But because I have Sibelius and I like to have fun, I have started working on what I call "mock" symphonies where I write in a way that is pretty derivative of other composers and shamelessly extravagant and cliche. They are a lot of fun to do though and I am somewhat proud of them, this newest one especially. It comes out at 36 minutes with 5 movements with the following format: Long/Slowish-Scherzo-Slow-Scherzo-Long/Slowish

The newest addition is my 2nd in this line of faux symphonies the "Symphony in D# Major" (because the audio loss is too much for me to bear, I have refrained from uploading it to youtube and instead have linked to where you can download the wav.)
http://www.filedropper.com/fauxsymphonyindmajor

If you missed my 1st of these:


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

For anyone that Filedropper is not cooperating with:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3I06KaJCQeTdXBiWnpWOVU4TXc/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This link should work to download the symphony: https://ufile.io/efa5e

I apologize for any difficulties and I appreciate the listen.


----------

